# I wont to become lean



## Mariko78 (Dec 9, 2013)

My goal is to become lean and defined with cuts ( I want a six-pack,
and a nice chest), I would like to get down to 8% bodyfat. As you
can see, my main objective is to lose bodyfat (become lean). I have listed my  workout regimen below:

*Monday*
Biceps: preacher curl, concentration curl, arm curl, dumbbell curls
and and 30 minutes of cardio in the morning. 1 hour of cardio in
evening.

*Tuesday*
Chest: incline press, decline press, chest press, bench press, peck
deck, and 30 minutes of cardio in the morning. 1 hour of cardio in
evening.

*Wednesday*
Back: lateral pull-down, low row, dorsi flexor, behind the head pull-
down, and 30 minutes of cardio in the morning. 1 hour of cardio in
evening.

*Thursday*
Triceps: tricep dips (machine), tricep extension, tricep press-down,
tricep kick-back, and 30 minutes of cardio in the morning. 1 hour
of cardio in evening.

*Friday*
Shoulders: shoulder press, lateral raises with dumbbell, front
raises with dumbbell, shrugs with dumbbell, and 30 minutes of
cardio in the morning. 1 hour of cardio in evening.

*Saturday*
Legs and abs: Leg extension, leg press, hack-squat, leg curls, calf
press, calf raises, cruches, ab machine, leg raises and 30 minutes
of cardio in the morning. 1 hour of cardio in evening.

*Sunday* OFF


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Dec 9, 2013)

What does your diet look like? That's more important than what you do in the gym.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 9, 2013)

You could easily find yourself in an over trained state splitting the smaller muscle groups into their own days.  For example, Monday, you have dedicated an entire day to biceps.  So if you pound them out, then there is little chance they would be ready for your back day on Wednesday.  Working an over trained muscle is a great way to rupture it.  

You will probably want to find a 4 day split.  It is a good beginner method. You wont recover with at six day split.  Recovery is as important as working out.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 9, 2013)

CptFKNplanet said:


> What does your diet look like? That's more important than what you do in the gym.



Yeah but he needs to learn to train also because what he is doing is crap, a f'n bicep day WTF.

Less lifting days with combining these days together would be a start.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 9, 2013)

Mariko78 what are your current stats? Let's start with that first. And yes, the boys are right, your current routine needs adjusting.


----------



## RedLang (Dec 9, 2013)

You only get lean if you do biceps and chest 4x a week. Oh and drop the squats and deads.


----------



## DF (Dec 9, 2013)

Agree small muscle groups don't need their own day.  I work back & bis then chest with tris.


----------



## Jada (Dec 9, 2013)

Sfg and capt made good points, 78 u should post up ur diet at this moment so some knowledgeable members can adjust ur diet a bit. once u have ur diet in check things become more easier.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 9, 2013)

Overall with a few changes to routine you can be heading down the right path.  Diet is the key here though. We to know how you are fueling your body.  Not all the puzzle pieces are here yet.  What are your stats?


----------



## juuced (Dec 9, 2013)

I am no expert but dont you think he is doing too much cardio?  hes burning up too much muscle with all that cardio.

I would go to 45 mins cardio in the morning only on an empty stomach or take some BCAAs only.  then like others said concentrate on diet.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 9, 2013)

Waaaay too much cardio imo. You should cut the lifting to 3 days and cardio on off days.  And your cardio should be short and intense. Stairs, sprints, hill sprints, sled pulls etc.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Dec 9, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Yeah but he needs to learn to train also because what he is doing is crap, a f'n bicep day WTF.
> 
> Less lifting days with combining these days together would be a start.



True. I honestly didn't look...  

I saw "I want to be lean" and nothing about diet.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 9, 2013)

It all comes down to diet. Doesn't matter about your workout plan. 

Cal deficient and 40-60 carbs and cardio cut me down


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 9, 2013)

A good diet and minimal training compared to an okay diet and a shit ton of hard work. You do the math.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 9, 2013)

Abs are made in the kitchen...not the gym

Unfortunately, I seem to spend TO MUCH time in the kitchen, based on my abs...


----------



## Seeker (Dec 9, 2013)

Abs are made in the gym but are displayed in the kitchen. Of course we all know the importance of diet but lets not underestimate the crucial role of a well laid out training regimen. We can all diet and look like Justin Bieber or we can develop a diet and training regimen that will help Mariko look like Big Herms Avi.


----------



## Azog (Dec 9, 2013)

We need to see your diet Mariko! Stats are essential, as well.


----------



## def (Jan 22, 2014)

Diet Diet Diet. Compound exercise - dead lifts, squats, bench, shoulder press, rows, dips. Isolation exercises won't get you ripped. Compounds will.


----------

